# What Do You Like To Smoke To?



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

i like smokin to chill songs with a good sound.
it varys from
i killed the prom queen &
born of osiris
to like,
Tupac &
the wutang clan

i have a weird taste in music, but i like every type.
a pretty chill song to smoke to is,
tangerine sky - kotton mouth kings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHQh9VRj77M


----------



## TeaTreeOil (May 22, 2009)

Mostly classical, and electronica(with classical influences is great).


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Mostly classical, and electronica(with classical influences is great).


classical?
thats crazy
i never listened to it before
accept on accident the sample songs off my ipod lmao.
that music is just weird to me. x]


----------



## TeaTreeOil (May 22, 2009)

What? No Mozart? No Beethoven? No Bach? No Chopin? WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> What? No Mozart? No Beethoven? No Bach? No Chopin? WTF is wrong with you?


me? WTF is wrong with you?
what do those words mean?
motart and beethaven
LOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Splinter88 (May 23, 2009)

i like listening to techno...mostly trance. Armin van buuren, cosmic gate, tiesto, above & beyond etc etc.. but i listen to a lot of alt. rock as well. anything but fucking country music...


----------



## Mystik (May 23, 2009)

My music varies with my mood and the type of high I'm getting from my herb more sativa rich strains usually lead to metal of some sort while the more narcotic highs put me into blues and jazz kind of moods. I'm a guitarist myself though so I tend to gravitate towards music with guitars in it. 
I like some trance, but only specific stuff from specific artists.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2009)

Mystik said:


> My music varies with my mood and the type of high I'm getting from my herb more sativa rich strains usually lead to metal of some sort while the more narcotic highs put me into blues and jazz kind of moods. I'm a guitarist myself though so I tend to gravitate towards music with guitars in it.
> I like some trance, but only specific stuff from specific artists.


 
ya i guess your current state of mind effects what you wanna listen to. lol i never really realised it, but its true


----------



## Seesaw (May 24, 2009)

i really like chiodos when i'm high for some reason


and circa survive seems to please me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2009)

Seesaw said:


> i really like chiodos when i'm high for some reason
> 
> 
> and circa survive seems to please me.


 
i went to a chiodos show before 
their great live.


----------



## akman (Jun 10, 2009)

Im new here.
been stalking for a while lol.
anyways i respect every music genre from Yo Gotti mixtapes to Attack Attack!


----------



## k3nz1387 (Jun 10, 2009)

i like listening to vocal trance like armin van buuren, oceanlab, etc. it just really chills me out. zones me out aswell if i got some dank  think i'll light one up and put some oceanlab on.  check out sum tunes let me know your oppinion 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X93-MC1R9Q


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHJ250EpMoc


----------



## CV Cooperative (Jun 11, 2009)

I like to smoke to hip hop a lot, but you can't go wrong with funk either.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

i think anything you can sit back and chill to while blazin is good lol anything thats got a good sound and a good beat


----------



## RollTide (Jun 12, 2009)

*Dave Matthews Band* is amazing when you are stoned. His lyrics are so deep and powerful, not to mention the music just sounds absolutely amazing. If you arent really a fan, or havent heard him much, listen to his LIVE music. Seriously, DMB is 10000x better live. His new album, "Big Whiskey and the Groogrux King" is very very good as well. The new Cd seems more about the lryics, and a dedication to his long time friend and bandmember (and AMAZING saxophonist), Leroi Moore.

On a completely different note, *Lil Wayne* is awesome when you are high. I love lightin up a blunt to Weezy. Good beats, and good lyrics. His mixtapes are where his best music is, but Tha Carter II and III were both very good. The way he carries himslef and talks about himself makes him so much more of a badass to me.

*Emimen* is surprisingly very good when you are high too. The man is a poet more than a musician. Not someone I really enjoy listening to alot, but I just love the way he gets his message across. In his new album, "Relapse", he seriously takes you to his own world where there are no rules, and really shows you the dark side of life (listen to "Stay Wide Awake"). He is an absolute genius when it comes to his lyrics and flow. When you listen to him do think of him as a rapper, bc I truly believe the man is a poet. He is pretty hard to follow though cause he goes so fast. I love to have his lyrics up on my comp and follow along as I listen. He is a sick dark man, but the way he can you fell about the world is unreal. He seriously moves you if you follow his lyrics. Like the way Dave Matthews can make me feel so happy and good, Eminem will make you feel hatred and anger toward a cold evil world. Insane.

Techno-wise, I really like *Perpetual Groove*. I know they arent as techno as others, but they are really good. Songs like "Teakwood Betz" and "TSMM" are both very trippy songs to listen to when stoned I love just turning all the lights off, playing P-Groove and either setting my iTunes to the visualizer or just closing my eys and taking it all in. Their music is real instruments, which makes the music more amazing. It isnt crap made on a computer like alot of techno (which is why I dont consider P-Groove true techno, which Im not a fan of). For me, the songs all seem to have a meaning, even without lyrics, and they all make me personally feel really good and happy, as they seem to send a peaceful vibe.

Finally, *Widespread Panic* is really good too. Like Dave Matthews Band, they have a unique sound that is very moving. With their deep lyrics, they are sometimes hard to understand, but high or not, I just love their sound. I havent seen them live yet, but I am going to see them live with Allman Brothers, which should be absolutely amazing, seeing as they are both great jam bands from different generations.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2009)

RollTide said:


> *Dave Matthews Band* is amazing when you are stoned. His lyrics are so deep and powerful, not to mention the music just sounds absolutely amazing. If you arent really a fan, or havent heard him much, listen to his LIVE music. Seriously, DMB is 10000x better live. His new album, "Big Whiskey and the Groogrux King" is very very good as well. The new Cd seems more about the lryics, and a dedication to his long time friend and bandmember (and AMAZING saxophonist), Leroi Moore.
> 
> On a completely different note, *Lil Wayne* is awesome when you are high. I love lightin up a blunt to Weezy. Good beats, and good lyrics. His mixtapes are where his best music is, but Tha Carter II and III were both very good. The way he carries himslef and talks about himself makes him so much more of a badass to me.
> 
> ...


 
i agree with eminem and lil wayne but never heard of those other people lol


----------



## RollTide (Jun 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i agree with eminem and lil wayne but never heard of those other people lol


Never heard of Dave Matthews Band? I thought they were pretty mainstream... oh well, if you got some free time give them a listen, they reallly are a unique band (they have an acoutic, bass, violen, sax, and drummer if you get my point), but they play a unique hippie-ish form of rock. Its pretty crazy some of the music they create.


----------



## Massachrist (Jun 14, 2009)

I like long drawn out ambient or epic stuff. For example: Xanadu by Rush... orgasmic, just turn the lights off and blaze to it. But I also like down tempo and turn table stuff: listen to Building Steam with a Grain of Salt by DJ Shadow, if you've never heard it before turn it up loud and let the bass fill your head.... yet again, orgasmic! Those are just two of my favs, I could list many many more.


----------



## Massachrist (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, and all the Jam Bands (Perpetual Groove, Umphrey's McGee, Lotus, to name a few) Rolltide is right, give PG a listen!


----------



## RollTide (Jun 14, 2009)

Massachrist said:


> Oh yeah, and all the Jam Bands (Perpetual Groove, Umphrey's McGee, Lotus, to name a few) Rolltide is right, give PG a listen!


Umphreys Mcgee is awesome...saw them live about a month ago and it was amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

hahaha its almost like you guys are speaking a different language haha
i have never heard of most of the people you guys are saying hahahaha.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jun 15, 2009)

My absolute favorite stoning song is Little Wing - in any incarnation it sounds amazing - Steve Vai, or SRV, or Hendrix... it sounds so awesome.

Next on the list is Waterloo Sunset. Idk why, I was high the first time I heard it and it's so chill... 

Other than that, just pretty much anything chill and mellow. No metal or anyhting - it freaks me out when I'm high. Ditto for excessively trippy music like Floyd... it just scares me. I like it normally, just not high lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

AgentWiggles said:


> My absolute favorite stoning song is Little Wing - in any incarnation it sounds amazing - Steve Vai, or SRV, or Hendrix... it sounds so awesome.
> 
> Next on the list is Waterloo Sunset. Idk why, I was high the first time I heard it and it's so chill...
> 
> Other than that, just pretty much anything chill and mellow. No metal or anyhting - it freaks me out when I'm high. Ditto for excessively trippy music like Floyd... it just scares me. I like it normally, just not high lol.


 
never heard of any of that lol
i like heavy metal/hardcore i guess ahaha
just gets you in this mood
or jammin to some old school rap
like luda and tupac ahaha


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jun 16, 2009)

Yo Deftones are awesome to smoke to!!

hmmm who else.... Alice in Chains,,, Sound Garden, Team Sleep, The CURE!!!

OH Man too many, i just want to roll them all up into one big Phatty blunt of music and dope and goodness and smoke that shit!! lol


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jun 16, 2009)

OHHH and Queens of the Stone age!!!
I fucking love them stoned!!


----------



## ArnoldRimmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Drum and Bass, some dubstep and electro house, and more chilled electronic music like Thievery Corporation.

and a classic...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7BVp2qyVBU


----------



## 420Average (Jun 16, 2009)

ArnoldRimmer said:


> Drum and Bass, some dubstep and electro house, and more chilled electronic music like Thievery Corporation.
> 
> and a classic...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7BVp2qyVBU


 

RATATA look them up. love them


----------



## shortbus11 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anything by Modest Mouse usually. Lonesome Crowded West is the best album


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 16, 2009)

permalink

http://www.myspace.com/7figazentertainment


this my grand son he working on he cd wat u think about him let me know good or bad check out my grow


----------



## Dekkon (Jun 17, 2009)

RollTide said:


> *Dave Matthews Band* is amazing when you are stoned. His lyrics are so deep and powerful, not to mention the music just sounds absolutely amazing. If you arent really a fan, or havent heard him much, listen to his LIVE music. Seriously, DMB is 10000x better live. His new album, "Big Whiskey and the Groogrux King" is very very good as well. The new Cd seems more about the lryics, and a dedication to his long time friend and bandmember (and AMAZING saxophonist), Leroi Moore.
> 
> On a completely different note, *Lil Wayne* is awesome when you are high. I love lightin up a blunt to Weezy. Good beats, and good lyrics. His mixtapes are where his best music is, but Tha Carter II and III were both very good. The way he carries himslef and talks about himself makes him so much more of a badass to me.
> 
> ...


Downloaded some Dave Mathews Band, I've heard of them before but never really explored them from other then that one song on rock band. 

Either way, what are some of there songs you like when having a good time?


----------



## fartsalot (Jul 9, 2009)

Bardo Pond


----------



## bongtoker99 (Jul 9, 2009)

Music that I like while stoned...pretty much everything I already like us just better when I'm high. I started out listening to led zeppelin when I was five and for some I also listened to Michael jackson when I was little to but then from there I got into black sabbath, pink floyd, Bob marley, and old school rap like snoop dogg, eazy e, nwa, Dr dre, 2 pac, bone thugs n harmony, cypress hill, and sublime.


----------



## Splinter88 (Jan 26, 2010)

> permalink
> i like listening to vocal trance like armin van buuren, oceanlab, etc. it just really chills me out. zones me out aswell if i got some dank  think i'll light one up and put some oceanlab on.  check out sum tunes let me know your oppinion
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X93-MC1R9Q
> 
> ...


I like it, good shyte imo.


----------



## Jim1027 (Feb 4, 2010)

STS9 really massages my mind when im gettin stoned, some of the beats when in a car blasting music and hittin a jaybone are absolutely epic


----------



## MeMes (Feb 4, 2010)

Anything basically but my favorite is 1200 micrograms!!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 4, 2010)

Dubstep!...


----------



## tokentomhancock (Feb 5, 2010)

whats the difference- dr dre and eminem is my all time favorite blazing song and old biggie and tupac cant go wrong also lots of classic rock is great


----------



## stonedcold89 (Feb 5, 2010)

anybody get stooooopid up in hyyaarrr?!?!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Feb 6, 2010)

i didnt see anybody mention Collie Buddz..come on now..if u smoke hella weed u gotta know bout Collie buddz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOtKdOY9PfA


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Feb 6, 2010)

that collie buddz for sure..if u smoke weed you'll like his music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOtKdOY9PfA


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Feb 6, 2010)

collie buddz>>come around...that song is sickkk..if u smoke weed most likely u will like all his music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOtKdOY9PfA


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Feb 6, 2010)

this dude smokes hella weed to..bet he grows to..he says he stocks it by the pound yyaahh


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 6, 2010)

drummer here.. so yea deftones and tool are a must.. but iv been getting into alot of screamo lately like.. drop dead gorgeous, underoath, august burns red, the devil wears prada.. dont get me wrong.. i love rap.. i just like the old skool 3 6 mafia.. u know shit to get high too.. i dont like to much of the main stream rap now.a.days


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Feb 6, 2010)

sippin on some siizzzuurrpp sip sip sippin on some sizzuurrppp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMcaQFAvnsY


----------



## tokentomhancock (Feb 6, 2010)

just listen to collie buddz really enjoyed it thanks


----------



## hazedvision (Feb 7, 2010)

ahh man,ratatat with a bag of gummy worms, just laying back on my bed.


----------



## FUPAGUNT (Feb 7, 2010)

stonedcold89 said:


> anybody get stooooopid up in hyyaarrr?!?!



Yes surrrrrr


----------



## stonedcold89 (Feb 7, 2010)

haha right on, blazed and confused was epic


----------



## stonedcold89 (Feb 7, 2010)

just was shown some really chill ass music by a friend, check him out, his name is K'naan.far out shit!

k'naan-wavin' flag http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxmEd9lcn0k

k'naan-smile http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQCTrCCPCaM


----------



## Sadistikal87 (Feb 7, 2010)

In my opinion hands down the best music to listen to while stoned is the music that was created during marijuana's peak in popularity. By that I am referring to the classic rock era. Anything from that genre 60's to 80's really. The Beatles, Creedance Clearwater Revival, Hendrix, The Who, any band that performed at Woodstock the list goes on and on. The music of this time period was built on drug experimentation so why not enjoy it while enjoying its foundation!


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 8, 2010)

yellowrx03 said:


> drummer here.. so yea deftones and tool are a must.. but iv been getting into alot of screamo lately like.. drop dead gorgeous, underoath, august burns red, the devil wears prada.. dont get me wrong.. i love rap.. i just like the old skool 3 6 mafia.. u know shit to get high too.. i dont like to much of the main stream rap now.a.days


judging by that default pic of yours with the bong vodka i'm guessing you live somewhere in florida. i lived in orlando some time back when they first came about. i read an article in some local magazine about them and about how they were a local company close to orlando or something like that. i really wanted to buy a bottle but being in high school back then not so doable.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 8, 2010)

my music taste. well depends on the mood mostly. i normally tend to drift to a bluer side of music more naturally though. a lot of blues muddy waters the black keys. i also listen to a lot of folk elliott smith, the felice brothers, the avett brothers, the BAND. then classic rock well you can never go wrong with it. led zeppelin, jimmy hendrix, ccr, old black sabath, so fucking much great music out there. as of more modern modest mouse, if you like more interesting weird kinda pop indie kinda thing the unicorns and shit like that. um dinosaur jr. , coconut records, run on sentence. Well damn i could just keep going all damn day on my favorites i'm just gonna stop now.

music is a passion people. embrace it, love it, MAKE IT.


----------



## Lil Weedy (Feb 8, 2010)

Brotha Lynch Hung.........................................


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2010)

I enjoy smoking bud spliffs and drinking Jack Daniels and Coke, whilst listening to The Doors, in front of the fire with a duvet around me and lots of sweet munchies near to hand, and its so much better if its raining outside, I leave the window slightly open so I can hear the rain pour down...its very theraputic  - STELTHY


----------



## Lil Weedy (Feb 8, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I enjoy smoking bud spliffs and drinking Jack Daniels and Coke, whilst listening to The Doors, in front of the fire with a duvet around me and lots of sweet munchies near to hand, and its so much better if its raining outside, I leave the window slightly open so I can hear the rain pour down...its very theraputic  - STELTHY


Oh don't get me wrong, I've done exactly that more than a few times!!! Course, always best with a half zip. It usually holds by till it's time to venture somewhere else, like the kitchen...


----------



## pitabreadyum (Feb 8, 2010)

I love listening to rap, but good rap like cunninlynguists, atmosphere, living legends, or old stuff. its all good. also, metal can be really nice, like nile is crazy epic high.


----------



## Lil Weedy (Feb 9, 2010)

pitabreadyum said:


> I love listening to rap, but good rap like cunninlynguists, atmosphere, living legends, or old stuff. its all good. also, metal can be really nice, like nile is crazy epic high.


Oh Living Legends is great, and I have a friend who's friends with Slug I believe. Good stuff!


----------



## Uberchron (Feb 11, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I enjoy smoking bud spliffs and drinking Jack Daniels and Coke, whilst listening to The Doors, in front of the fire with a duvet around me and lots of sweet munchies near to hand, and its so much better if its raining outside, I leave the window slightly open so I can hear the rain pour down...its very theraputic  - STELTHY


for sure i love kickin back and tokin up to The Doors.


----------



## phree23 (Feb 11, 2010)

i like to listen to "the munchies" by the kottonmouth kings lol!!! then i max the fuck out!!!


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 11, 2010)

bob dylan 

-the freewheelin
-another side of...
-highway 61
-bringing it all back home


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (Feb 11, 2010)

metal...

As I Lay Dying
Darkest Hour
Atreyu
All That Remains...


----------

